# Strip MCPCB or PCB for Cree ML-E or XP series LEDs? Where to find a blank board?



## foxtrot824 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am trying to track down some strips of printed boards for Cree ML-E emitters. They seem to have the same foot print as the XP-E/XP-Gs so I've used single boards in the past but I would like a strip of 3-6 of these in series for under counter lighting. I can't seem to locate any blank boards. Has anyone seen these offered with out LEDs mounted to them?


----------



## andersonEE (Mar 29, 2011)

Haven't seen them. You might be better off just buying 2"x1/8" aluminum profile from Lowes/HD and attach the stars to it.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Mar 29, 2011)

That is my general platform for experimental lighting however, Digi-key only seems to offer the ML-E emitters un-mounted. If I could find a reasonable supply of 20mm stars I would consider doing 1 up boards with them.


----------



## beley (Mar 29, 2011)

Not exactly a strip, but you could cut it lengthwise to get strips, can also get a matching set of TIR's for it.

Search DX: SKU 50564


----------



## foxtrot824 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beley,
Thank you for the link. That is exactly what I am looking for, however those are for XR-Es which have a different (bigger) footprint.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## VegasF6 (Mar 31, 2011)

Do they have to be linear? How about a triple star?


----------



## foxtrot824 (Apr 3, 2011)

I would prefer linear for the sake of spreading out the light. I would consider triples though if I could get a cheap source on blank stars. Any ideas on where to find them?


----------



## VegasF6 (Apr 4, 2011)

I know of only one place that lists MCPCB for ML-E. Keep in mind I can't vouch for them or anyting, but there products look quite interesting to me. 
Here are the triples:
http://led-mounting-bases.com/category.php?id_category=299
And here are the singles:
http://led-mounting-bases.com/category.php?id_category=294

If you decide to order, let me know how you get on. I am very tempted myself. I really want to play with the MX-6


----------



## foxtrot824 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll keep you posted if I place an order.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## LedGod (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure of your needs, but we built a cabinet display for a builder using these
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut1126






But we used them with Cree MLB


Ledgod


----------

